# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  المريخ السودانى التاريخ والبطولات

## العجب24

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين واتمنى البوست يعجبكم



الإسم
نـادي المـريخ الرياضـي السـوداني

سنة التأسيس

1908 باسم المسالمة 
ثم تغير اسمه للمريخ عام 1927


اللقب
الزعيم ,الأحمـر الوهـاج,, المـارد الاحمـر, بطل الكوؤس المحمولة جوا , فخر الكرة السودانية


الملعب
استـاد المـريخ يسع أكثر من 50 الـف متفـرج 

البطولات المحلية

الدورى العام
15 مرة

1970 - 1971- 1972 - 1973- 1975 - 1977 - 1978 - 1982 - 1985 - 1990 - 1993 - 1997 - 2000 - 2001 - 2002

كاس السودان

18 مرة





1962 - 1970 -1971 -1972 - 1974 -1983 - 1984 - 1985 - 1986 - 1988 - 1991 -1993 - 1994 - 1996 - 2001 - 2005 - 2006 - 2007 .

درع الانقاذ
6 مرات
2000- 2001 -2004 -2005 -2006 -2007


البطولات الخارجية

كاس الكؤؤس الافريقية 
الذى حمل اسم المناضل نيلسون مانديلا
والذى احرزه المريخ عام 1989





بطولة سرق ووسط افريقيا سيكافا
مرتين
1986 1994


المناسبات والاحتفالات
1\ كاس جوبا
وكان بمناسبة افتتاح جامعة جوبا
عام 1977
وانتصر المريخ على الهلال 1\0

2\ كاس دورة الصداقة

في إحتفالات ثورة الإنقاذ عام 1993 أقيمت الدورة الدولية بمشاركة فرق المريخ والهلال ومنتخب أثيوبيا الأول وفريق التحرير الإرتري .. افتتحت دورة الصداقة عصراً بلقاء الهلال ومنتخب إثيوبيا الذي فاز على الهلال بهدفين نظيفين.. واعقبتها في المساء مباراة المريخ والتحرير الإريتري التي كسبها المريخ 4/1 أحرز للمريخ عبدالعظيم قاقارين (هدفين) وهدف لكل من نميري أحمد سعيد وجعفر محمد عباس وأحرز للتحرير يوهانس زمكائيل. 

في الجولة الثانية أقيمت المباراة الثالثة بين المريخ ومنتخب إثيوبيا وانتهت بالتعادل السلبي واعقبتها مباراة الهلال والتحرير الإريتري وانتهت بالتعادل 1/1 أحرز للهلال عبده أبوسعد وللتحرير يوهانس زمكائيل.. وطرد الحكم مدافع الهلال عاكف عطا. 

في الجولة الثالثة التقى منتخب اثيوبيا والتحرير الإريتري وسط حضور كبير للجاليتين الإثيوبية والإريترية وتقدم منتخب إثيوبيا بهدف وأدرك يوهانس التعادل للإريتري وتم طرد لاعب من التحرير وعندها انسحب فريق التحرير من الملعب فإعتبر مهزوماً صفر/2.

واختتمت الدورة بلقاء القمة بين المريخ والهلال وشارك فيه مدافع الهلال المطرود عاكف عطا رغم تحذيرات اللجنة المنظمة وانتهى اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي واعتبرت اللجنة المنظمة الهلال مهزوماً صفر/2 بعد أن رفع المريخ شكوى قبل بداية اللعب وبالتالي فاز المريخ بالبطولة برصيد 7 نقاط وبفارق الأهداف من منتخب إثيوبيا الذي نال 7 نقاط أيضاً بينما نال كل من الهلال وفريق التحرير الإريتري نقطة واحدة

3\كاس دبى الذهبى
عام 1987

4\ كاس الشارقة
عام 1999
السوداني ، فريق الشارقة الإماراتي ، فريق الصفا اللبناني و الفريق الأولمبي الإماراتي ... و احرز المريخ كأس البطولة بعد فوز كبير على الشارقة بأربع أهداف مقابل هدف واحد في المباراة النهائية ... قاد المريخ في تلك المباراة عبد العظيم أدم و كان أحد نجوم اللقاء ... و قد قام الشيخ سلطان بن محمد بن سلطان القاسمي حاكم الشارقة بتقليد أعضاء فريق المريخ الميداليات الذهبية ... بينما حصل فريق الشارقة على الميداليات الفضية ، و كان المركز الثالث من نصيب فريق الصفا اللبناني.

5\ كاس الوصل
عام 1999
وكانت فى اعتزال نجم الصل فهد عبد الرحمن

فاز المريخ بكأس الوصل بعد فوزه في المباراة التي جمعته بفريق الوصل المطعم بنجوم الامارات والخليج والعرب ... واستطاع المريخ الفوز على الوصل بهدفين دون مقابل سجلهما على مدار الشوطين اسامة مصطفى وفيصل العجب.... وقد شارك الى جانب الوصل في هذه التظاهرة المهرجانية الهويدي من الكويت وهاني الضابط من عمان وخميس عيد من البحرين ورشيد بن محمود ومبارك مصطفى من قطر وعبدالرحمن ابراهيم لاعب الشعب وصالح اسماعيل لاعب بني ياس وحسن سعيد لاعب كلباء


المريخ والالرقام القياسية


حقق المريخ بطولة الدوري دون هزيمة أو تعادل موسم 1971-1972م وفوزه بها مرة أخرى دون هزيمة وتعادل واحد موسم 72/1973م وهو ما وصفته مجلة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا نيوز) بأنه إعجاز لا يتكرر إلا نادرا.




*فاز في أول مباراة ديربي اقيمت في العام 1934م بهدفين مقابل هدف للهلال (أحرز هدفي المريخ لاعبه الزين الشفيع).

*فاز بأول بطولة نظمت (كأس البلدية) 1934م بعد أن تغلب على بري بهدف (عوض ابوزيد) في المباراة الختامية.

*أول نادي سوداني ينشئ نادي واستاد وذلك عام 1962م.

*أول نادي سوداني يحقق بطولات إقليمية وقارية (سيكافا عامي 1986و1994م وبكأس الكؤوس الأفريقية والتي حملت اسم المناضل الأفريقي نيلسون مانديلا 1989م).


*أول نادي سوداني يصدر صحيفة رياضية يومية وذلك عام 1964م.

*أول نادي سوداني يدخل المناشط الأخرى بغير كرة القدم (السلة – الطائرة –الملاكمة).

*أول نادي سوداني ينشئ موقع على الانترنت.

*نال فضية البطولة الكونفدرالية 2007.
*نال فضية سيكافا ثلاثة مرات

*حقق افضل تصنيف في تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية على المستوى الدولي و الافريقي و العربي .

*اول فريق سوداني يصنف كرأس مجموعته في دوري أبطال أفريقيا 2009.


و المريخ هو النادي السوداني الوحيد اللذي رفع اسم الكرة السودانية في المحافل الخارجية ....
و لذلك اعتبره كل السودانين فخر و ملك و زعيم الكرة السودانية ...
حيث ان بقية الاندية السودانية لم تتعدى النطاق المحلي 

وقد شهدالمريخ طفرة عمرانية هائلة فى عهد رئسه الحالى
جمال الوالى
وتم انشاء طابق ثانى وحمل اسم الاب الروحى للمريخ شاخور
                        	*

----------


## العجب24

*صور نجوم الفريق













*

----------


## العجب24

*فيديو اهداف وبطولات الزعيم

المريخ وبندل يونايتد

&feature=related
*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكور يالعجب
:1 (7):
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## العجب24

*اشكرك اخى مرهف على مرورك الطيب
وان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا ونعمل اكتر من كدة
*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*مشكوووووووووور حبيبو توزا
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*العجب حبيبى 
اطربنا اشجينا بالزعيم وسيره الزعيم
المارد الذى ينعش الروح 
لله درك من انجاز واعجاز للكره السودانيه
سلمت يداك اخى العجب
*

----------


## العجب24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامير بارسا
					

مشكوووووووووور حبيبو توزا



شكرا مير على مرورك اللطيف
تسلم ياغالى
                        	*

----------


## العجب24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

العجب حبيبى 
اطربنا اشجينا بالزعيم وسيره الزعيم
المارد الذى ينعش الروح 
لله درك من انجاز واعجاز للكره السودانيه
سلمت يداك اخى العجب



شكرا اخ كشة 
وسنقدم مانستطيع من اجل الاحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*مشكور يا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لك التحيه والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## العجب24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mhmd altayb
					

مشكور يا حبيبنا



  شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً اخ محمد على مرورك اللطيف
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*سرد رائع جدا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف شكر ياغالي
                        	*

----------

